

Show HN: Discotech, an "OpenTable for Nightlife" launches in Los Angeles - jeffianchen
http://www.discotech.me/
Discotech is a mobile app currently available on iOS that serves as a &quot;Virtual Promoter&quot;. Discotech offers users a simple and easy alternative to the hassle of calling and texting different promoters to find the hottest events or the best value for bottle service. Users can discover upcoming events, sign up for guest lists, buy tickets, and book tables at over 20 of the most popular LA clubs directly through the app. For bottle service enthusiasts, Discotech allows them to compare the exact costs of different tables on different nights, access exclusive promotions, and earn loyalty points that can be used to redeem free bottles and other enticing rewards.<p>The app is available now to download for free on the iOS app store at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bit.ly&#x2F;discotech_app, and an Android version with identical functionality is coming soon. Discotech plans to expand to Las Vegas, San Francisco, Miami, and Washington D.C in the first half of 2014.<p>As an added launch bonus, Discotech is offering an “Early Adopter Promo” to readers of this blog – users who enter in the promo code “Ycomb” will receive a free bottle of champagne at any club registered on the app with their first table booking.
======
jeffianchen
Discotech is a mobile app currently available on iOS that serves as a "Virtual
Promoter". Discotech offers users a simple and easy alternative to the hassle
of calling and texting different promoters to find the hottest events or the
best value for bottle service. Users can discover upcoming events, sign up for
guest lists, buy tickets, and book tables at over 20 of the most popular LA
clubs directly through the app. For bottle service enthusiasts, Discotech
allows them to compare the exact costs of different tables on different
nights, access exclusive promotions, and earn loyalty points that can be used
to redeem free bottles and other enticing rewards.

The app is available now to download for free on the iOS app store at
[http://www.bit.ly/discotech_app](http://www.bit.ly/discotech_app), and an
Android version with identical functionality is coming soon. Discotech plans
to expand to Las Vegas, San Francisco, Miami, and Washington D.C in the first
half of 2014.

